# What breed do you think Mosley is?



## Mosley (11 mo ago)

What mix breed do you think Mr. Mosley is? We were told 3/4 MaineCoon. They said dad is full and mom is mixed. I do not believe they are MaineCoon. I attached the only picture I received of his dad as well as a comparison chart someone made for me of his dad. No matter what he is beautiful!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, Mr. Mosley is absolutely gorgeous! Admittedly, I am a little partial to long haired black cats.

I don't think we'll ever know for sure what ingredients make up our mixed breed cats. But my Cleo, who is pretty small, is my pocket panther. Yup, panther. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

He is what I call an adorable little Floof!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I would call him a domestic long hair cat. And a beautiful one.


----------



## daveinorovalley (11 mo ago)

Beautiful. Our cat looks like so many others but we are still curious of her lineage since she's a big girl at 16 pounds so Mom and Dad must have been good sized.


----------



## Mister Baddabing (Oct 7, 2020)

He isn't a MaineCoon, but Mr. Mosley is definitely a gorgeous cat.
His size and coat may be from a bit of MaineCoon in the family tree but the distinctive long tufted ears, angular eyes, and lion-like jaw aren't there.






















But who cares! You are lucky to have such a distinctive and beautiful cat.
I wish you and Mr. Mosley many happy and joyful years together!


----------

